# NISSAN GTR CAR COVER



## dinny (Sep 21, 2011)

LOOKING FOR COVER FOR THE CAR THAT IS EASY TO SLIP ON AND OFF. THE CAR IS NOT OUTDOOR SO A COVER TO KEEP THE DUST OFF OVER THE WINTER MONTHS IS ALL I WANT, THANKS


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi. I dont have one I'm afraid but a word of caution... I posted a wanted for one on here and got a PM from another user putting me in touch with someone else who said they had one but after a lot of to'ing and fro'ing of messages, most of which from their end was one-liners, requests for money transfer to speed up despatch, etc, etc. I concluded it was a scam. 
I was nearly caught out but a picture they supplied was clearly "borrowed", so just be careful and examine any contact amd content thoroughly. Mookistar was able to help confirm to me that the contacts were scammers and is always around to help.
And dont let anyone rush you into a deal!
Good luck.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

JohnFK said:


> Hi. I dont have one I'm afraid but a word of caution... I posted a wanted for one on here and got a PM from another user putting me in touch with someone else who said they had one but after a lot of to'ing and fro'ing of messages, most of which from their end was one-liners, requests for money transfer to speed up despatch, etc, etc. I concluded it was a scam.
> I was nearly caught out but a picture they supplied was clearly "borrowed", so just be careful and examine any contact amd content thoroughly. Mookistar was able to help confirm to me that the contacts were scammers and is always around to help.
> And dont let anyone rush you into a deal!
> Good luck.



Have you sent the details over to Mook?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Yes. He removed the user who had PM'd me.


----------



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

Housses et bâches de protection voiture / auto from France
I order one good stuff not really cheap


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

They do come up for sale on here and also eBay, use PayPal as your insurance.


----------



## dinny (Sep 21, 2011)

bigboss59400 said:


> Housses et bâches de protection voiture / auto from France
> I order one good stuff not really cheap


MANY THANKS I LOOKED UP THAT COMPANY AND LIKE THEIR PRODUCT


----------



## Batty (May 5, 2019)

Hi I brought mine from this company a few years ago. www.specialisedcovers.com


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

Batty said:


> Hi I brought mine from this company a few years ago. www.specialisedcovers.com


Great company, I have a couple car covers from them one for my R33 as well as the R34. Nice sung fit, protection from rain and dust when parked overnight outside.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

The original Nissan GT-R indoor car cover is great - slides on/off really easily. Silky outside and thin cotton layer on the inside so its very gentle on the paint. Can usually pick them up second hand on eBay for around the £200 mark


----------

